# '87 QSW Parts-car, just scored it today, pm me for details..



## bigairdanny (Oct 11, 2014)

..I'm gonna need, hood, headlights, grille and bumper, missing 5-cyl head, but otherwise complete under the hood, give me a call first if you need anything, Danny (71nine) 44zero-4ate37, we can text pix later on this line, thx! red-body grey(?) interior..


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

I have headlights


----------



## bigairdanny (Oct 11, 2014)

..eurowner, sorry Ive apparently miscommunicated my intentions, I will be needing those parts OFF OF MY parts-car, other than a missing head the rest of the car is up for grabs in a Make-Reasonable-Offer manner.. I'm glad you've found me, though, we're almost neighbors with you in Salida and me in Rifle, I was just through your way on a road-trip twice last week, down to TX and back.. Plz let me know what kind of parts and/or services you specialize in, a CALL would be fine, easier to discuss details that way.. My Cell # is in the earlier message, hope to hear from you, THX! Danny


----------

